# A Question for French Canadian Cooks (or really anyone)



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I came across a recipe for a dessert called Pouding Chomeur, which looks like a type of pudding cake. It uses maple syrup and cream for the gooey goodness. Has anyone ever had this dessert? It looks really good, but real maple syrup is rather expensive and this calls for a cup of syrup. I would hate to waste a cup of syrup and not like the dessert although I'm tempted!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Oh gosh, I could send you real syrup. We can buy a can of it for about $3. 

For this dessert according to wiki, you can make a syrup with brown or white sugar as well, though it’ll affect the flavour. 

I’ve never had it, but now I might.. Lolol


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m not a huge cook and I have grown to dislike maple over the years, so my opinion doesn’t mean much. I used to bake a lot, though (desserts only, haha). I’d stick with the pure maple syrup, if you like maple. It’s more concentrated and thicker, and it has greater depth of flavor. It’s not like it’s going to ruin the recipe to use artificial syrup, though. Maybe it would taste more like if you used a lighter amber? 

I vote, if it takes a while to make, definitely go for the real thing. You deserve to be rewarded for putting the work in 

It seems like the perfect dessert recipe for a maple lover.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> Oh gosh, I could send you real syrup. We can buy a can of it for about $3.
> 
> I've never had it, but now I might.. Lolol


Thanks Wulfin but I do have real maple syrup. I buy a jug of it from Costco when I run low. I guess it's not really that expensive. More so than Mrs. Butterworth or something like that however.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If you decide to make it, I’m interested to hear how good it is


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> If you decide to make it, I'm interested to hear how good it is


Ok - it might be awhile. My next baking project is a rhubarb pie. I have some ready to pick! :hungry:

It's funny - my mom taught me to bake when I was just a little kid. However, she never taught me to cook regular food! When I got married and didn't even know how to bake a potato! Thank doG I got the Joy of Cooking cookbook for a wedding present!


----------

